# Hunting horn ringtone



## jenni999 (1 November 2011)

Anyone know where I can get the gone away ring tone?  I used to have it on an old phone and lost it when I changed to a more modern one.  H&H don't have the link to it anymore.


----------



## Judgemental (2 November 2011)

jenni999 said:



			Anyone know where I can get the gone away ring tone?  I used to have it on an old phone and lost it when I changed to a more modern one.  H&H don't have the link to it anymore.
		
Click to expand...

You will have to draw a few coverts on this site: http://www.soundscalpel.com/sound-effects/?q=hunting

but it's in there somewhere - good luck.


----------



## kgates (2 November 2011)

http://www.foxhuntinglife.com/horse-a-hound/strictly-fun/253-free-hunt-horn-ringtone


----------



## Auslander (3 November 2011)

I had one from here for a while http://ucsw.podbean.com/2007/03/29/
Took it off a bit sharpish when my old mare had a total meltdown when the phone rang!


----------



## jackessex (8 November 2011)

Auslander said:



			I had one from here for a while http://ucsw.podbean.com/2007/03/29/
Took it off a bit sharpish when my old mare had a total meltdown when the phone rang!
		
Click to expand...

lol ive had that happen!


----------



## Naryafluffy (8 November 2011)

Auslander said:



			I had one from here for a while http://ucsw.podbean.com/2007/03/29/
Took it off a bit sharpish when my old mare had a total meltdown when the phone rang!
		
Click to expand...

Just spat water at the computer!!!
Can just imagine, thinking you're on a nice quiet hack until some bugger phones you at which point horse jumps closest fence and takes off across the countryside!!!


----------



## Fools Motto (8 November 2011)

I've had the ringtone on my phone. I took it off cos of the above comment!! Certainly got their attention, and made for excellent 'pose for photos'! Sorry to tease girly!! lol


----------

